# Gehenna Station - Combat SF by JR Hume



## Old Guy (7 Apr 2006)

JR Hume announces the release of his new military SF novel, *GEHENNA STATION*
For those who don't know it already, JR Hume = Old Guy 

Gehenna Station, a novel of the Imperial Marines, is a story of the far future, set against the backdrop of an empire which grew out of the Dark Times following the collapse of the Second Federation.  It is a saga of combat and survival, a warrior's tale.

Most Marines will tell you Gehenna Station doesn't exist, that it's a myth.  They laugh at tales of a Punishment Platoon occupying a remote blockhouse on the remote desert planet Inferno.  Yet, rumors persist.  In the midst of the on-again, off-again conflict with the alien Quog none have the time or interest to pursue legends.  

Lt. Cord Falco discovers the truth when he is pulled from his Intelligence posting at Fleet Headquarters, accused of vague improprieties and reassigned, under guard and over his vain protests, to command the Punishment Platoon on Inferno.  

Men sent to Gehenna Station struggle to survive in a desert populated by predatory raptors, long-extinct dinosaurs brought back by a rogue scientist during the terraforming of Inferno.  Raptors have grown numerous.  They are curious creatures, smart and tough -- much like Marines.

Falco and his men must become better killers than the raptors.

Then there are the Quog.  Always the damn Quog.
     

Gehenna Station is available via Lulu: http://www.lulu.com/content/217060


About the Author
JR Hume was born in 1947 in Whitefish, Montana.  He was raised on a small farm in NW Montana and enlisted in the US Army in 1965, at age 18.  Served three years, including a year in Vietnam.  He has been a farm boy, an air traffic controller, an auto mechanic and, most recently, a buyer for a Colorado city.  He is married, with two children, two grandchildren, and two dogs.

Contact the author: jrh0804@yahoo.com


Cheers, lads!
If nothing else, check out my website: http://www.jrhume.com
Lots of new stuff there, including Gehenna-related material.


Jim


----------



## Old Guy (25 May 2006)

Just a bump so this thing doesn't fall off the edge of the earth.

If you're interested in military SF, check out the Amazon link to "Gehenna Station".  There are a couple nice reviews there and I hope to have a few more shortly.

My next book should go to a publisher within the next month or so.

Cheers!
Jim


----------

